# Death-Feedist Stories



## The Educator (Mar 18, 2020)

Please name any death-feedist stories (male feedee or female feedee) on this site and others.

Thanks.


----------



## stevita (Mar 20, 2020)

So they can be reported, or is this just something you're personally looking for?


----------



## The Educator (Mar 21, 2020)

Why should they be reported?


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 21, 2020)

Check the Rules.

Please Read: NEW Updated Library Guidelines


----------



## stevita (Mar 21, 2020)

Depending on the motivations of the characters it could fall under the abuse category, on a case by case basis of course. Like for example if a feeder in a fictional story was consciously trying to damage someone else's health with malicious intent that might qualify as abuse.


----------



## DragonFly (Mar 27, 2020)

The Educator said:


> Please name any death-feedist stories (male feedee or female feedee) on this site and others.
> 
> Thanks.



This topic is not allowed on this site.


----------



## DragonFly (Mar 27, 2020)

The Educator said:


> Why should they be reported?


That is correct they should be reported to be removed.


----------



## DragonFly (Mar 27, 2020)

Thread locked by moderator


----------

